# Need theme and team name ideas!



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I work for a media company and we have a big One Day Sale going on this week. We are put into teams of 2 and need to have team names and and a theme. The sale is on Weds and we must submit the names on Tuesday.

I am the sales person and my team member is one of the radio jocks. He is known to be wild and out there and the first one to jump into something crazy. I am known to be the quiet yet crazy one. I hide in my corner and keep to myself to only jump in once and awhile with something off the wall and am known to be a bit of a dirty mind but play the prude lol.

We are three radio stations, one being country, another being top 20 and the other is rock. We are crazy, out there and honestly... our lunch room has stacks of empty beer bottles and a lot of people keep some sort of liquor in their desk as we are known to do a "finally friday" where we kick off early. So needless to say, there really are no restrictions.

So my team mate and I need a theme idea. We figure if we can come up with a theme we might be able to get a team name. There are prizes for best theme, best team name etc... so I need ideas!! And we are both open to cheesey names. Because it kind of fits us lol.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh and to be clear, the sale is radio ads. And people actually dress up in costumes lol.


----------

